# 3point5



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I am a shop mechanic and anxious to try the new clinchers. Do you know when the 3.5 site will be updated with new product. Thanks


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

New product is not available for employee purchase until after all backorders are filled. This will be true for the EC90 SL Clincher as well. Your Outside sales rep will be able to assist you in finding a demo set.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

are the 2010 carbon wheels (specifically SL and Aero) going to have the same graphics (large/white Easton) as the wheels team BMC are riding or is it gonna be the same as on the website?


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

2010 wheels are currently posted on the website at eastonbike.com
Pro teams such as BMC frequently ride products with graphics which are not currently available.


----------

